# Mathews 2021 V3



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like there new one will be called a V3 at least that’s what’s currently on their Facebook page..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

Dang. Ya beat me too it. I don’t care what other people think. I’m excited. Anyone got some pics to leak


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

They’re web page was road blocked a few hours ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Their *


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm excited and I SWEAR I'm not upgrading. Hold me to it boys.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

I’m hoping somebody drops a real image this evening yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

That’s all I got so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

BigZsquatchin said:


> View attachment 7307565
> 
> That’s all I got so far
> 
> ...


That’s probably the background and screen saver on your phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I’m hoping somebody drops a real image this evening yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seriously!! There's always a leak lol

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> That’s probably the background and screen saver on your phone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol there’s a good chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

I know we all want new and fancy but I can't imagine it's any better than the VXR or Vertix. I think we've peaked on bow technology boys


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what time the announcement will be tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> Does anyone know what time the announcement will be tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I recall last year was around 9-10 est 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Diesel said:


> I know we all want new and fancy but I can't imagine it's any better than the VXR or Vertix. I think we've peaked on bow technology boys


That’s what I thought about my Z7 too
Look Where we are now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bob Diesel said:


> I know we all want new and fancy but I can't imagine it's any better than the VXR or Vertix. I think we've peaked on bow technology boys


I believe that also bows are as good as it gets right now


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Bob Diesel said:


> I know we all want new and fancy but I can't imagine it's any better than the VXR or Vertix. I think we've peaked on bow technology boys


Bow technology hasn’t advanced in years. 

As for topping the 2 bows mentioned, I thought they were both turds. The Traverse was Mathews best bow in a long time IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

AZSpaniol said:


> Bow technology hasn’t advanced in years.
> 
> As for topping the 2 bows mentioned, I thought they were both turds. The Traverse was Mathews best bow in a long time IMO.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I wonder why it didn't get the traction that the other 2 got? I thought hard about getting the traverse for a while


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> Bow technology hasn’t advanced in years.
> 
> As for topping the 2 bows mentioned, I thought they were both turds. The Traverse was Mathews best bow in a long time IMO.
> 
> ...


Honestly I loved the vertix
My addiction separated us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Diesel said:


> That's interesting. I wonder why it didn't get the traction that the other 2 got? I thought hard about getting the traverse for a while


No switch weights 
That would’ve sent it screaming forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

BigZsquatchin said:


> That’s what I thought about my Z7 too
> Look Where we are now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They would have to make some crazy changes to come up with something significant I think. The last couple years have been just minor changes if I recall. I hope I'm wrong tomorrow though!


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

BigZsquatchin said:


> No switch weights
> That would’ve sent it screaming forward
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So basically if this V3 has anything close to a 34" ATA, it will basically be a traverse with switch weights and a slightly different riser design lol


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

I’m hoping they utilize the hybrid carbon riser patent
And the stabilizing dampener patent
And the stabilizing grip patent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntervv1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will the price of the VXR drop much?


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bob Diesel said:


> So basically if this V3 has anything close to a 34" ATA, it will basically be a traverse with switch weights and a slightly different riser design lol


This is what I’m expecting it to be.

D


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

huntervv1 said:


> Will the price of the VXR drop much?


Right now on here they’re going for 800-900. I can’t imagine them dropping much below that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

That's exactly what people here have been asking for since last year 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

leoncrandall74 said:


> That's exactly what people here have been asking for since last year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


What post are you referring to?
Carbon has been talked about last couple years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

BigZsquatchin said:


> What post are you referring to?
> Carbon has been talked about last couple years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


33-34" with s/w cams

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhuntordie717 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone else hear 30” and 27” ata for their flagships?


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Bowhuntordie717 said:


> Anyone else hear 30” and 27” ata for their flagships?


Man I hope that’s not the case.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

27” maybe for the women’s bow

They’re supposed to release 4 models tomorrow











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bowhuntordie717 said:


> Anyone else hear 30” and 27” ata for their flagships?


I hope not, but wouldn't surprise me

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1525 (Oct 20, 2015)

Will the VXR still be produced and will dealers be able to order? Want to get a certain color combo...


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

31” and 27” as stated on another thread here


----------



## eviper21 (Mar 29, 2019)

There's a quick video on their IG of an aluminum riser being inspected. So I doubt there's a carbon bow in the works. 

I'm new to Mathews. But man, I can't see them coming out with anything leaps and bounds above the VXR. It's just too good. Maybe a speed bow? Or longer ATA? But then what's the point of the TRX bows?


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah I am seeing a 31 and 27 inch ATA.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

There are a bunch of pictures of it on another thread here..but they are 27 and 31 ATA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Goneoutdoors said:


> There are a bunch of pictures of it on another thread here..but they are 27 and 31 ATA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

It’s the others Mathews thread we were all on here...in general archery 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

V3 = VXR 33"? Could it be?


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

huntervv1 said:


> Will the price of the VXR drop much?


Nope. They will still be in the lineup.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

eviper21 said:


> There's a quick video on their IG of an aluminum riser being inspected. So I doubt there's a carbon bow in the works.
> 
> I'm new to Mathews. But man, I can't see them coming out with anything leaps and bounds above the VXR. It's just too good. Maybe a speed bow? Or longer ATA? But then what's the point of the TRX bows?


You only see what you want them to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

BigZsquatchin said:


> You only see what you want them to see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What they want you to see *


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

There’s pics on Facebook if anyone wants to see. Funky angled cable rob.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you find them BigZ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Pics in another thread on here. 27" and 31" v3

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Did you find them BigZ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I see the ones on here
I was told they were getting First lite
Bow on the left confirms that [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eviper21 (Mar 29, 2019)

BigZsquatchin said:


> You only see what you want them to see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe the 27 ata is the women’s bow and hope for another longer ata bow...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Reality is, the development of a any new technology in bows cannot be focused for just a single year. 

New patent ideas for revolutionary, brand defining cam systems dont come along every year. The cost to develop those "breakthroughs" need to give brands a return on investment over several years. 

Chances are, Mathews engineers have been working on the next cam system within a year of releasing the concentric cam system. And they probably had the switchweight in development simultaneous to concentric cam's release. I imagine they had to ask themselves, "ok, now how many riser designs, axle to axle lengths, and years, can we squeeze out of this cam before customers demand something new?"


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope they have a longer ATA bow released.


----------



## Rshwisdom (Dec 30, 2018)

That cable rod looks like it will limit alot of rests other than the integrate qad rest.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Revolutionary technology lol


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Maybe the 27 ata is the women’s bow and hope for another longer ata bow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That would make sense, I’m sure the longer ATA would be the “long draw hunting bow” they described. I wonder what the minimum draw length will be then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Rshwisdom said:


> That cable rod looks like it will limit alot of rests other than the integrate qad rest.


Guarantee they tested the new bow with all the main rests 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Rshwisdom said:


> That cable rod looks like it will limit alot of rests other than the integrate qad rest.


Guarantee they tested the new bow with all the main rests 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Pics in another thread on here. 27" and 31" v3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


This is why I haven’t looked hard at a Mathews in years. 27 and 31 inch bows. Seriously come on. Not every archer is 5’7”. If they made a 34-35 inch bow I’d be interested in trying one out.


----------



## hray (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm looking at both of my VXR 28 & 31.5 and comparing to the new ones above and to me My VXRs are more pleasing to the eye. Not liking the the new cable guide and like the top portion of my risers better than the above.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks
Like vxr just curved cutouts in center 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Guy in Brazil on FB for the win with pics. 

27” and 31” was not the ATA I was looking for. A Traverse like 33” ATA with the newest technology would seem to be missing.


----------



## eviper21 (Mar 29, 2019)

lee31 said:


> This is why I haven’t looked hard at a Mathews in years. 27 and 31 inch bows. Seriously come on. Not every archer is 5’7”. If they made a 34-35 inch bow I’d be interested in trying one out.


With the length of the risers and size of the cams, a 31.5VXR string angle is similar to most 33" ata bows. I think a 33" ata Mathews with those big ass cams would be on par with and 34-35" bow.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Guy in Brazil on FB for the win with pics.
> 
> 27” and 31” was not the ATA I was looking for. A Traverse like 33” ATA with the newest technology would seem to be missing.


Give it a few hours

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

SHPoet said:


> V3 = VXR 33"? Could it be?


If it is it will be my new bow. 😀


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

eviper21 said:


> With the length of the risers and size of the cams, a 31.5VXR string angle is similar to most 33" ata bows. I think a 33" ata Mathews with those big ass cams would be on par with and 34-35" bow.


Yep! My hellion with the cc3 cams is 34-1/2" ata and about 40" tip to tip. The string angle feels closer to my 37" bow 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

leoncrandall74 said:


> That's exactly what people here have been asking for since last year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Constantly.

That's what AT'ers seem to want.
Time will tell if that is aligned with what most people that aren't on AT purchase.


----------



## ASH556 (Oct 2, 2016)

lee31 said:


> This is why I haven’t looked hard at a Mathews in years. 27 and 31 inch bows. Seriously come on. Not every archer is 5’7”. If they made a 34-35 inch bow I’d be interested in trying one out.


It’s worth paying attention to cam size and string angle. My 30” Vertix was longer end to end of string than my old 32” ATA bow. So figure a 31.5 is more like 33.5


----------



## hray (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm no engineer. How much force is put on the cable guide rod? In my mind i see the rod wanting to flex and not efficiently transferring energy into the riser.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

lee31 said:


> This is why I haven’t looked hard at a Mathews in years. 27 and 31 inch bows. Seriously come on. Not every archer is 5’7”. If they made a 34-35 inch bow I’d be interested in trying one out.


The riser on my 31.5 is around an inch shorter than the riser on my E35, to me the VXR is a more stable platform as well, just something to think about.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

ASH556 said:


> It’s worth paying attention to cam size and string angle. My 30” Vertix was longer end to end of string than my old 32” ATA bow. So figure a 31.5 is more like 33.5


I shot my buddy’s VXR 31.5 it sure didn’t feel like a 34 inch bow to me.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

DeerCook said:


> The riser on my 31.5 is around an inch shorter than the riser on my E35, to me the VXR is a more stable platform as well, just something to think about.


My R35 and Helix Ultra hold better on target for me. I shot my buddy’s VXR 31.5 for a day and it’s to short of a bow for me. If that was the case then why doesn’t Mathews just make a 35 inch target bow? No need for a 38 or a 40🤷‍♂️


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Bob Diesel said:


> I know we all want new and fancy but I can't imagine it's any better than the VXR or Vertix. I think we've peaked on bow technology boys


I’ve been saying that since 2006 and every year I’m wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnarcheri (Sep 16, 2018)

cmd242 said:


> Revolutionary technology lol
> View attachment 7307630


That is ugly enough for me not to want it. Very hard pass for me. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass (Dec 29, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> Bow technology hasn’t advanced in years.
> 
> As for topping the 2 bows mentioned, I thought they were both turds. The Traverse was Mathews best bow in a long time IMO.
> 
> ...


AGREED!!! The traverse was awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Mc1990 said:


> I believe that also bows are as good as it gets right now


I think you are right. We'll probably only see small incremental improvements going forward.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I’m hoping they utilize the hybrid carbon riser patent
> And the stabilizing dampener patent
> And the stabilizing grip patent
> 
> ...


from a business perspective, why would they? they can make super small changes and sell the crap out of their bows that are almost the same exact bow.... why wouldn't they ride that as long as possible? when sales start going down, then they can offer something new to bump sales back up.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hillegass said:


> AGREED!!! The traverse was awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the traverse was a nice bow.... since the chill r, it's my favorite of their line.


----------



## Nickb884 (Nov 10, 2013)

So switch cam traverse?


----------



## Guinnessguy (Jun 12, 2019)

hillegass said:


> AGREED!!! The traverse was awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that’s why they release more than one bow a year. After doing a lot of reading I went to the shop full well figuring I’d leave with a Traverse. I really didn’t want to like the VXR, but I figured I’d give it a try. I shot multiple bows including the Traverse and both length VXR models. I hated the VXR 28, but between the Traverse and the 31.5 it wasn’t even close - I left with the VXR 31.5.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guinnessguy said:


> I guess that’s why they release more than one bow a year. After doing a lot of reading I went to the shop full well figuring I’d leave with a Traverse. I really didn’t want to like the VXR, but I figured I’d give it a try. I shot multiple bows including the Traverse and both length VXR models. I hated the VXR 28, but between the Traverse and the 31.5 it wasn’t even close - I left with the VXR 31.5.


What was so much better about the 31.5? 

Was it the stiffer draw cycle or the dead in hand feel?


----------



## Cory LeMaster (Nov 14, 2020)

ddesness said:


> Dang. Ya beat me too it. I don’t care what other people think. I’m excited. Anyone got some pics to leak


----------



## Cory LeMaster (Nov 14, 2020)

ddesness said:


> Dang. Ya beat me too it. I don’t care what other people think. I’m excited. Anyone got some pics to leak


----------



## Ferro (Sep 25, 2015)

Do they keep tweaking the Triax? The VXR and now VX3 look like the Triax with little tweaks


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Ugh









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckhunter1995 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bob Diesel said:


> So basically if this V3 has anything close to a 34" ATA, it will basically be a traverse with switch weights and a slightly different riser design lol
> [/https://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/content/articles/deer-hunting-gear/mathews-unveils-new-bows-for-2021 here’s the new bow


----------



## Duckhunter1995 (Nov 17, 2020)

TheTracker said:


> Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s the Mathews Unveils New Bows for 2021 | Deer & Deer Hunting


----------



## Jha22msu (Nov 9, 2014)

lee31 said:


> My R35 and Helix Ultra hold better on target for me. I shot my buddy’s VXR 31.5 for a day and it’s to short of a bow for me. If that was the case then why doesn’t Mathews just make a 35 inch target bow? No need for a 38 or a 40🤷‍♂️


think they put out a 34 inch in the target line up for 2021


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Trx 34. It’s a sweet bow. They are calling it a crossover platform. Capable of target and hunting. It has riser holes for quiver mounting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

ForestPhantom said:


> Trx 34. It’s a sweet bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went and shot it the other day and it is a great shooting bow but I’m not spending $1,700 on an aluminum target bow to take into the woods. If that TRX 34 were 1,000 or even 1,200 I would do it.


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

So is the riser on the v3 31 longer than the vxr 31.5?


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

APBT said:


> I went and shot it the other day and it is a great shooting bow but I’m not spending $1,700 on an aluminum target bow to take into the woods. If that TRX 34 were 1,000 or even 1,200 I would do it.


No way I will be either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

dnv23 said:


> What was so much better about the 31.5?
> 
> Was it the stiffer draw cycle or the dead in hand feel?


The stiffness in the draw cycle of the VXR compared to the Traverse is a bit exaggerated on the internet. It's a minor difference. A slight hump near the end of the draw cycle.

It's really splitting hairs when comparing these two bows.


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

ForestPhantom said:


> No way I will be either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the same, gonna wait a year and pick up a used one for 700 or so.


----------



## cjhd00 (Sep 25, 2010)

There is a 34 ata hunting bow 29.5-32 dl 7 1/4 brace height 350 fps.


----------



## johndeere87 (Sep 10, 2009)

cjhd00 said:


> There is a 34 ata hunting bow 29.5-32 dl 7 1/4 brace height 350 fps.


Is it 350 at 30 or 32. Sometimes they rate the long draws at max draw length.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

johndeere87 said:


> Is it 350 at 30 or 32. Sometimes they rate the long draws at max draw length.


Pretty sure its at 34" draw not ibo

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Specs are 34.75" ata, 7.75" brace

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## 356Brutus (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

johndeere87 said:


> Is it 350 at 30 or 32. Sometimes they rate the long draws at max draw length.


is that long draw a switch weight cam? If so. How you can you be limited to only 29 to 34 draw length?? I’d be more interested in the atlas than anything else considering I’m 29 draw. But Mathews usually tend to run long


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Pretty sure its at 34" draw not ibo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Where are you finding this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Pullmyfinger said:


> The stiffness in the draw cycle of the VXR compared to the Traverse is a bit exaggerated on the internet. It's a minor difference. A slight hump near the end of the draw cycle.
> 
> It's really splitting hairs when comparing these two bows.


This guy knows. I’ve owned multiple of both models. There is a difference but it’s minimal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johns2402 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mathews Unveils New Bows for 2021 | Deer & Deer Hunting


The new 2021 Mathews V3 is a stealthy, agile rig that has never met a situation it can’t handle. Plus, check out two other new bows for 2021.




www.deeranddeerhunting.com


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Where are you finding this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told the draw length will be a minimum of 29.5".


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Where are you finding this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't have 350 ibo with the s/w cams on a 6" brace bow.. doubtful it's ibo with a nearly 8" brace. Gotta be at the max draw length 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

Well looks like I’m out on the new Mathews this year. Why bring out a 34” bow as a long draw bow with the minimum draw length 29.5” when the majority of people have a 29” draw. It’s also $1349 which is more than I want to spend on an aluminum riser hunting bow. Way to screw it up Mathews.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Whaack said:


> This guy knows. I’ve owned multiple of both models. There is a difference but it’s minimal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

There's the 34" ATA bow that so many Archery Talk members have been asking for.
If Mathew's gets a nickel for every post that says they will buy one in a heartbeat as soon as they release a 34" bow.....they are going to have a lot of nickels.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

APBT said:


> Well looks like I’m out on the new Mathews this year. Why bring out a 34” bow as a long draw bow with the minimum draw length 29.5” when the majority of people have a 29” draw. Way to screw it up Mathews.


Yeah.. doesn't really make sence. I built a 34-1/2" , 6-1/2" brace bow with cc3 cams. It spans 26-1/2"-33" draw. Maybe has to do with the switchweight mods producing the proper draw weights!? Still seems like it should go a little shorter

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

johns2402 said:


> Mathews Unveils New Bows for 2021 | Deer & Deer Hunting
> 
> 
> The new 2021 Mathews V3 is a stealthy, agile rig that has never met a situation it can’t handle. Plus, check out two other new bows for 2021.
> ...


I was concerned about the VXR 28 possibly being too short, regarding string angle.
I wonder how the V3 27 is going to feel for a shooter with a 28 1/2" draw length.

I prefer bows around 32" ATA, for the areas where I hunt. Shorter would be better, but I always worry about having a bow less than 30".

Many areas I'm hunting in are pretty dense.


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

APBT said:


> Well looks like I’m out on the new Mathews this year. Why bring out a 34” bow as a long draw bow with the minimum draw length 29.5” when the majority of people have a 29” draw. It’s also $1349 which is more than I want to spend on an aluminum riser hunting bow. Way to screw it up Mathews.


I am just confused on everyone wanting a long draw bow? Most bows go to 30” atleast, so why would a long draw edition need to go down below 30”, just my thoughts. Mathews only offer like 10 other bows to choose from that hit 29”


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

jfin4480 said:


> I am just confused on everyone wanting a long draw bow? Most bows go to 30” atleast, so why would a long draw edition need to go down below 30”, just my thoughts. Mathews only offer like 10 other bows to choose from that hit 29”


A lot of people like longer ata and brace.. shoulda gone down to at least 28" imo

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Whaack said:


> This guy knows. I’ve owned multiple of both models. There is a difference but it’s minimal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Mathews bow, I think they’re the most squared company in the business.
Obviously I’ll shoot them both just to see how they feel. Like most here, I don’t form conclusions based upon pics and descriptions found on the net.
However, I will say that my personal feelings do not mirror this statement whatsoever. The draw cycle _feel _of a switchweight cam bow is night and day when it comes to draw *effort *required all things being equal.
I had 2 VX’s that I ultimately sold due to draw cycle dislike.
I’m really hoping these are different.....


----------



## eviper21 (Mar 29, 2019)

Pullmyfinger said:


> I was concerned about the VXR 28 possibly being too short, regarding string angle.
> I wonder how the V3 27 is going to feel for a shooter with a 28 1/2" draw length.
> 
> I prefer bows around 32" ATA, for the areas where I hunt. Shorter would be better, but I always worry about having a bow less than 30".
> ...


Bro, it looks like sh*t be hunting YOU in those woods hahaha. Id be out there with a machine gun and a Sat phone.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

I bet deer and deer hunting .com gets a solid tongue lashing for dropping that info before Mathews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Pullmyfinger said:


> I was concerned about the VXR 28 possibly being too short, regarding string angle.
> I wonder how the V3 27 is going to feel for a shooter with a 28 1/2" draw length.
> 
> I prefer bows around 32" ATA, for the areas where I hunt. Shorter would be better, but I always worry about having a bow less than 30".
> ...


Looks a lot like Florida 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

APBT said:


> Well looks like I’m out on the new Mathews this year. Why bring out a 34” bow as a long draw bow with the minimum draw length 29.5” when the majority of people have a 29” draw. It’s also $1349 which is more than I want to spend on an aluminum riser hunting bow. Way to screw it up Mathews.


Yep, most common DL is in the 28-29" range so they've taken the vast majority of bowhunters out of the equation for this longer, more forgiving platform. Mathews seems to want us to all shoot super short ATA bows.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

eviper21 said:


> Bro, it looks like sh*t be hunting YOU in those woods hahaha. Id be out there with a machine gun and a Sat phone.


Lol!
Some spots do look kind of sketchy!


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I bet deer and deer hunting .com gets a solid tongue lashing for dropping that info before Mathews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking when I saw that.
The half-assed unboxing video was probably not what Mathews had in mind for the unveiling of the new models.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't really understand this release.

The 34 fits very few people.
The 27 is a joke - way too short. The 28 was way too short - horrible string angle. I'm sorry but 27 is just stupid unless maybe you have a 25" draw.
And the 31? What's the point when your existing flagship was a 31.5 (which I own btw). There is barely any diff between the two bows. So the 31 is essentially the primary flagship of any relevance to the market and really no meaningful diff between it and the 31.5. Great news for anyone who isn't a sucker and just has to have a 2021 model as they can get a 31.5 discounted or used and have just as good of a bow at a cheaper price.

I would call this release a big fail on Mathews' part.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Specs are 34.75" ata, 7.75" brace
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


...but the shortest DL on that bow is 29.5....not going to fit many hunters. I'm 6' and I shoot a 28.5" Traverse currently so the Atlas won't fit me.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

ddesness said:


> is that long draw a switch weight cam? If so. How you can you be limited to only 29 to 34 draw length?? I’d be more interested in the atlas than anything else considering I’m 29 draw. But Mathews usually tend to run long


Yes, Switchweight...


----------



## srooch2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Jeff sturgis has a vid out


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm. Ok


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

RossRagan said:


> Yes, Switchweight...
> View attachment 7307792


I'm pretty sure it DOES have switchweight cams 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

leoncrandall74 said:


> I'm pretty sure it DOES have switchweight cams
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk





RossRagan said:


> Yes, Switchweight...
> View attachment 7307792


Therefore, in theory. We should be able to get any draw length?? Or at least mods. My point is. I’d be more interested in the atlas of it can drop to a 29 draw. Which is the 28.5 mod


----------



## KY KRAZEE (Aug 24, 2017)

Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnnn.....glad I kept my Traverse. Think ill go back to bed for a while.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm curious if the atlas uses the same limbs as the vxr and v3 or longer limbs like the halon-x. Some possibility there..

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## PDavis1025 (Aug 3, 2020)

ddesness said:


> Therefore, in theory. We should be able to get any draw length?? Or at least mods. My point is. I’d be more interested in the atlas of it can drop to a 29 draw. Which is the 28.5 mod


It says it’s 29.5” is the minimum draw length


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

PDavis1025 said:


> It says it’s 29.5” is the minimum draw length


I know. But if it’s switchweight mods. What is limiting the draw length? I highly doubt Mathews made a separate mod system for this specific bow. Unless the cam is designed differently. Which if it’s the cross centric cam. Then I could see the DL limits


----------



## PDavis1025 (Aug 3, 2020)

As a dealer for them they tell me very minimal details during pre order I knew the flagships would be two different ata and the long draw bow I hoped would start from 28” draw and go up but the employee of Mathews then told me it would start at 29.5 and go to 34” draw and I literally was like wow you cut a lot of my customers out of that bow which the traverse was a huge seller of mine at a 28-29” draw that is and then I ordered my share of the flagships but looking at specs I’m definitely going to transfer half of the short ata bows I ordered over to the longer what a joke the 27” bow is Bowtech will surpass them big time this year with a SR6 with deadlock technology. Might have to pick up prime after all this year!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

AZSpaniol said:


> Bow technology hasn’t advanced in years.
> 
> As for topping the 2 bows mentioned, I thought they were both turds. The Traverse was Mathews best bow in a long time IMO.
> 
> ...


That’s a big 10-4, the Traverse has been their best by far.


----------



## Carbon_Spyder (Jun 20, 2018)

ddesness said:


> I know. But if it’s switchweight mods. What is limiting the draw length? I highly doubt Mathews made a separate mod system for this specific bow. Unless the cam is designed differently. Which if it’s the cross centric cam. Then I could see the DL limits


Mathews only makes something like 9 or 10 switch weight mods that range from letter A to I or J, I believe. That range of draw length runs in half inches so the exact same mods that make the vxr for example 26 inches to 30 depending on which model it was.


----------



## ddesness (Oct 22, 2011)

Carbon_Spyder said:


> Mathews only makes something like 9 or 10 switch weight mods that range from letter A to I or J, I believe. That range of draw length runs in half inches so the exact same mods that make the vxr for example 26 inches to 30 depending on which model it was.


Yea. I knew a little about that. What’s disappointing and just like most of AT. The 34 ATA was the ticket. But not just for long draw folks.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

PDavis1025 said:


> As a dealer for them they tell me very minimal details during pre order I knew the flagships would be two different ata and the long draw bow I hoped would start from 28” draw and go up but the employee of Mathews then told me it would start at 29.5 and go to 34” draw and I literally was like wow you cut a lot of my customers out of that bow which the traverse was a huge seller of mine at a 28-29” draw that is and then I ordered my share of the flagships but looking at specs I’m definitely going to transfer half of the short ata bows I ordered over to the longer what a joke the 27” bow is Bowtech will surpass them big time this year with a SR6 with deadlock technology. Might have to pick up prime after all this year!


Are the limbs on the v3 and atlas the same length?

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I've worked in multiple shops since 2011... I've NEVER met anyone with a true draw length over 32", they are an extremely rare breed, and keep in mind Mathews DLs usually run a 3/8-1/2" long. Who the heck did they design that 34.75" ATA for?

And WTH, I'm 5'7" with a 27" DL and there's no way you'd ever catch ME with a 27" ATA bow. I have a hard time with anything shorter than 33" ATA, they don't balance well, the string angle is garbage and I do not shoot them well.

*I want to know who complained that the VXR 28.5 was TOO LONG?*


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

JPR79 said:


> I've worked in multiple shops since 2011... I've NEVER met anyone with a true draw length over 32", they are an extremely rare breed, and keep in mind Mathews DLs usually run a 3/8-1/2" long. Who the heck did they design that 34.75" ATA for?
> 
> And WTH, I'm 5'7" with a 27" DL and there's no way you'd ever catch ME with a 27" ATA bow. I have a hard time with anything shorter than 33" ATA, they don't balance well, the string angle is garbage and I do not shoot them well.
> 
> *I want to know who complained that the VXR 28.5 was TOO LONG?*


There's enough Mathews loyalist fanboys out there creaming their jean's for anything Mathews markets that it doesn't matter how practical or impractical it is.


----------



## PDavis1025 (Aug 3, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Are the limbs on the v3 and atlas the same length?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Don’t know will receive them today


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

How are they getting 350 fps IBO out of a 7+" BH?


----------



## M.D. Roszkowski (May 15, 2014)

500 fps said:


> How are they getting 350 fps IBO out of a 7+" BH?


That's @ 34" draw


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

cause its being rated 350fps with a 34 in draw pretty sure seen it posted somewhere else.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

27" isn't even legal in some states. 

Im guessing they had so much success with the the 28", why not see how 27" goes.


Predator said:


> I don't really understand this release.
> 
> The 34 fits very few people.
> The 27 is a joke - way too short. The 28 was way too short - horrible string angle. I'm sorry but 27 is just stupid unless maybe you have a 25" draw.
> ...


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Are the limbs on the v3 and atlas the same length?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


The atlas looks like it’s the size of a screen door so I imagine the limbs are longer. Should have kept my traverse [emoji2359]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

ddesness said:


> Yea. I knew a little about that. What’s disappointing and just like most of AT. The 34 ATA was the ticket. But not just for long draw folks.


The TRX is the 34" AA bow everyone is asking for. Mathews is giving customers what they want. Except for that price tag..... 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Used Traverse values just shot up to MSRP!! 🎯


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

Just watched the new V3 commercial on YouTube, and they justified them going with a shorter ATA bow (not the 34 we were hoping for) by saying that stability is in the riser length, not ATA length. They claim it’s their longest riser length to date. Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Diesel said:


> Just watched the new V3 commercial on YouTube, and they justified them going with a shorter ATA bow (not the 34 we were hoping for) by saying that stability is in the riser length, not ATA length. They claim it’s their longest riser length to date. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same claim with VXR
I still miss my vertix lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

PDavis1025 said:


> Don’t know will receive them today


If you wouldn't mind.. a comparison and possibly a measurement would be greatly appreciated if you get a chance. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney555 (Mar 4, 2015)

I would be curious to see the riser length of the V3 31” vs the VXR 31.5


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I think they conveniently left out anything to with string angle


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

ddesness said:


> I know. But if it’s switchweight mods. What is limiting the draw length? I highly doubt Mathews made a separate mod system for this specific bow. Unless the cam is designed differently. Which if it’s the cross centric cam. Then I could see the DL limits


The switchweight mods go from A-J. On the long draw platform, the shortest mod, which is the “J” mod, is 29.5”.

SCFox


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Looks like there new one will be called a V3 at least that’s what’s currently on their Facebook page..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's my favorite day. It's the annual "I'm so mad/disappointed at Mathews" thread day. And AT hasn't disappointed. These have come along every year since the beginning of time yet Mathews still sells plenty of their new bows and most people love them. There are lots of manufacturers folks. Find a bow you like and shoot.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

ruffjason said:


> The TRX is the 34" AA bow everyone is asking for. Mathews is giving customers what they want. Except for that price tag.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Exactly! If I'm not mistaken it maxes at 29.5" too. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

At least the guys who like short bows are happy, they can choose from a 27, 28, 30, and 31. Boy talk about options from Mathews haha. But hey at least they finally made one with the axle length and brace height everyone has been asking for, should make the what, 5% of gorilla arm guys happy? Do you guys think there are more 34” draw guys out there or more 29” draw guys out there? What percentage of guys are they catering to with this bow? 
So what do I replace my traverse with? The 34” $1800 target bow? I wouldn’t give them the satisfaction of buying that bow after pulling this crap. Discontinue the $900 traverse and double the price with its only relative replacement? I hope they lose customers in droves! But they won’t, idiots will buy the V3 like it’s the greatest thing ever invented, when it’s the same thing they’ve offered for the last year at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Diesel (Nov 11, 2020)

ncsurveyor said:


> At least the guys who like short bows are happy, they can choose from a 27, 28, 30, and 31. Boy talk about options from Mathews haha. But hey at least they finally made one with the axle length and brace height everyone has been asking for, should make the what, 5% of gorilla arm guys happy? Do you guys think there are more 34” draw guys out there or more 29” draw guys out there? What percentage of guys are they catering to with this bow?
> So what do I replace my traverse with? The 34” $1800 target bow? I wouldn’t give them the satisfaction of buying that bow after pulling this crap. Discontinue the $900 traverse and double the price with its only relative replacement? I hope they lose customers in droves! But they won’t, idiots will buy the V3 like it’s the greatest thing ever invented, when it’s the same thing they’ve offered for the last year at least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


COMING IN HOT WITH THAT TRUTH hahaha


----------



## mitch.engel (Dec 27, 2018)

ncsurveyor said:


> At least the guys who like short bows are happy, they can choose from a 27, 28, 30, and 31. Boy talk about options from Mathews haha. But hey at least they finally made one with the axle length and brace height everyone has been asking for, should make the what, 5% of gorilla arm guys happy? Do you guys think there are more 34” draw guys out there or more 29” draw guys out there? What percentage of guys are they catering to with this bow?
> So what do I replace my traverse with? The 34” $1800 target bow? I wouldn’t give them the satisfaction of buying that bow after pulling this crap. Discontinue the $900 traverse and double the price with its only relative replacement? I hope they lose customers in droves! But they won’t, idiots will buy the V3 like it’s the greatest thing ever invented, when it’s the same thing they’ve offered for the last year at least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don’t replace your Traverse? [emoji2369]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Diesel said:


> Just watched the new V3 commercial on YouTube, and they justified them going with a shorter ATA bow (not the 34 we were hoping for) by saying that stability is in the riser length, not ATA length. They claim it’s their longest riser length to date. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same claim with VXR
I still miss my vertix lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

mitch.engel said:


> Just don’t replace your Traverse?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn’t pry them from my cold dead hands haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. October said:


> It's my favorite day. It's the annual "I'm so mad/disappointed at Mathews" thread day. And AT hasn't disappointed. These have come along every year since the beginning of time yet Mathews still sells plenty of their new bows and most people love them. There are lots of manufacturers folks. Find a bow you like and shoot.


Agreed.
I hate the new Bowtech flagship, you know the one that won’t be released til January.....
I just had to be first!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch.engel (Dec 27, 2018)

ncsurveyor said:


> Couldn’t pry them from my cold dead hands haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I mean, I’m all for buying more bows; just bought one last week. But no way I’m selling my Traverse. That one is sticking around forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch.engel (Dec 27, 2018)

Mathias said:


> Agreed.
> I hate the new Bowtech flagship, you know the one that won’t be released til January.....
> I just had to be first!
> 
> ...


Lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

Mr. October said:


> It's my favorite day. It's the annual "I'm so mad/disappointed at Mathews" thread day. And AT hasn't disappointed. These have come along every year since the beginning of time yet Mathews still sells plenty of their new bows and most people love them. There are lots of manufacturers folks. Find a bow you like and shoot.


this is one of the few years that i've seen a lot of mathews owners join in bashing though.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

They’re claiming the cable roller angle will help cam timing. Maybe that was the fix for all this nock low issues people, including myself, were having. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Exactly! If I'm not mistaken it maxes at 29.5" too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


It does max at 29.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_lee (Jul 29, 2019)

I am really interested to see how the Atlas would be as a crossover 3D bow. Seems like it could be a win.


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

The vrx 31.5 was one of the best aiming bows I’ve shot and IMO a bit better balanced than the traverse I had. 

Smaller, more compact ata and holds well is a win win. Only complaint I can think of is the string angle. 

I’m talking about the 31... 27 is crazy short haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Not liking that cable guard at all.

the only good thing about these is, used Traverses just dropped 100-150 in price.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

The trx34 with switchweight cams would be EXACTLY what people have been after, and give a longer draw range.
I can see a couple of cool possibility with the atlas.. I think traverse cc3 cams would allow a little shorter draw lengths!? Or... shorter limbs to nock the brace down a little. 6"-6.5" brace would be nice on that bow and get the draw length down to 28" Bout time for someone to rip a brand new bow apart and fix it for Mathews There is still hope!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Exactly! If I'm not mistaken it maxes at 29.5" too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


You must have missed the part on the 34” where the draw is from 28.9” to 34” of draw.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Q2DEATH said:


> Not liking that cable guard at all.


I'm curious to see how different rests fit. To me.. it looks like there is a bit more room. Having the cables pulled at the center seems like a good idea 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. October said:


> It's my favorite day. It's the annual "I'm so mad/disappointed at Mathews" thread day. And AT hasn't disappointed. These have come along every year since the beginning of time yet Mathews still sells plenty of their new bows and most people love them. There are lots of manufacturers folks. Find a bow you like and shoot.


I’ll be the first to say they will sell the crap out of bows this year. I will be buying my wife the prima bow probably next month. What I don’t like is the price point and the fact they took the bow everyone wanted and made it fit a very limited amount of people. My draw length is 29 5/8” with a 0.6” loop but for hunting I shoot a little shorter draw length. I like a longer ATA for hunting and I like to shoot targets with the same bow.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I love how everyone complains when bow makers don't come out with any new exciting technology or engineering and then when they do all people can talk about is ATA.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

ScopeRKT said:


> You must have missed the part on the 34” where the draw is from 28.9” to 34” of draw.


Nope.. I saw that. 29.5" is the shortest. I was talking about the trx34

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

APBT said:


> I’ll be the first to say they will sell the crap out of bows this year. I will be buying my wife the prima bow probably next month. What I don’t like is the price point and the fact they took the bow everyone wanted and made it fit a very limited amount of people. My draw length is 29 5/8” with a 0.6” loop but for hunting I shoot a little shorter draw length. I like a longer ATA for hunting and I like to shoot targets with the same bow.


The bow everyone wanted/wants was released weeks ago. TRX 34. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

ruffjason said:


> The bow everyone wanted/wants was released weeks ago. TRX 34.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Curious as to the lack of reviews. I've been looking everywhere.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Make it the same price as the other hunting bows and I’ll agree. What about the TRX 34 makes it twice the price of the 34” Atlas? More material? No. Better technology? No. It’s actually older technology than the Atlas. So what is it? Nothing more than they think guys who want a longer bow will pay that price and it’s their only option. They had to discontinue the Traverse or they would have NEVER sold the TRX 34. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines15 (Jul 28, 2018)

APBT said:


> I’ll be the first to say they will sell the crap out of bows this year. I will be buying my wife the prima bow probably next month. What I don’t like is the price point and the fact they took the bow everyone wanted and made it fit a very limited amount of people. My draw length is 29 5/8” with a 0.6” loop but for hunting I shoot a little shorter draw length. I like a longer ATA for hunting and I like to shoot targets with the same bow.


If nothing else, I think they will sell a crap load of them the people who are first lite camo “purists.”


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

Tightlines15 said:


> If nothing else, I think they will sell a crap load of them the people who are first lite camo “purists.”


In this regard I'm actually little miffed its the new spectre and not fusion. But spectre looks pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Exactly! If I'm not mistaken it maxes at 29.5" too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


30"?


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 5, 2020)

Tightlines15 said:


> If nothing else, I think they will sell a crap load of them the people who are first lite camo “purists.”


I think it's awesome they picked up a FL camo. Congrats to the FL guys. 

With that said, your post is funny because it's so true. While their new camo isn't even out yet, there will be tons of people buying that bow in the unreleased camo as the first piece of their new "kit".


----------



## bbreck701 (Feb 12, 2019)

ScopeRKT said:


> Curious as to the lack of reviews. I've been looking everywhere.


I’m thinking people have been waiting on the TRX 34 to see what happened today. Hopefully they they start selling now so they can end up back in the classifieds with the $500 knocked off


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

bbreck701 said:


> I’m thinking people have been waiting on the TRX 34 to see what happened today. Hopefully they they start selling now so they can end up back in the classifieds with the $500 knocked off


Who wouldn’t want older tech without SW at $650 more with zero camo options? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuLzEyE (May 22, 2002)

bowman69 said:


> Who wouldn’t want older tech without SW at $650 more with zero camo options?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


people who want a smoother drawing/shooting hunting/crossover bow that goes down to their draw length.


----------



## bbreck701 (Feb 12, 2019)

You type faster than me


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I wonder if the new cable guide will make the nock point more level.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

BuLzEyE said:


> people who want a smoother drawing/shooting hunting/crossover bow that goes down to their draw length.


Those people missed out on the Traverse then


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

ruffjason said:


> The TRX is the 34" AA bow everyone is asking for. Mathews is giving customers what they want. Except for that price tag.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


True - except they label as a target bow (not a big deal but not ideal from marketing perspective if hoping to sell a bunch to hunters) and the price tag is a *HUGE* caveat!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Predator said:


> True - except they label as a target bow (not a big deal but not ideal from marketing perspective if hoping to sell a bunch to hunters) and the price tag is a *HUGE* caveat!


I hear ya. The shops ive been to, they call the TRX 34 a "crossover." But ya, that price tag..... 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

That roller guard arm has got to be the laziest design change from Mathews in a while. You can hear them now. Hmm let’s take the roller guard and bend it down, we can say it improves tuning. That should make for good competition against the deadlock and set tech. Oh and make them .5” shorter than last year but keep the weight as high as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Wonder how many people complain of the price has a closet full of Sitka/Firstlite/Kuiu camo easily totaling more than the cost of the bow. But no one complains about that. How did we ever manage before they came along!


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

ruffjason said:


> I hear ya. The shops ive been to, they call the TRX 34 a "crossover." But ya, that price tag.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


The price tag is ridiculous for a “crossover”. The halon X had similar specs, was 1” longer ATA and sold for $1000.


----------



## bbreck701 (Feb 12, 2019)

Predator said:


> True - except they label as a target bow (not a big deal but not ideal from marketing perspective if hoping to sell a bunch to hunters) and the price tag is a *HUGE* caveat!


The bean counters at Mathews made a bold decision. Will they be heroes or zeros? Time will tell


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

vmals said:


> The vrx 31.5 was one of the best aiming bows I’ve shot and IMO a bit better balanced than the traverse I had.
> 
> Smaller, more compact ata and holds well is a win win. Only complaint I can think of is the string angle.
> 
> ...


I like my VXR.
It and the Traverse are close in my opinion. I agree about the balance.

This years release is a strange mix with the ATA lengths being so close to each other between the V3 and VXR.

27"......a very strange choice.
Not for me.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

That 27 inch ATA could be a great choice for my 11 year old son. How low does the switch weight tech go in poundage?


----------



## Twstewart (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow. this thread makes me very happy that i bought the last Traverse my store had. $750 new and snagged it about 3 days after they came off the website.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## ndame88 (Jan 12, 2019)

ruffjason said:


> The bow everyone wanted/wants was released weeks ago. TRX 34.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Very true, but the price!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

bcowette said:


> That 27 inch ATA could be a great choice for my 11 year old son. How low does the switch weight tech go in poundage?


It only goes down to 60 so around 50 would be the lowest backed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndame88 (Jan 12, 2019)

ncsurveyor said:


> At least the guys who like short bows are happy, they can choose from a 27, 28, 30, and 31. Boy talk about options from Mathews haha. But hey at least they finally made one with the axle length and brace height everyone has been asking for, should make the what, 5% of gorilla arm guys happy? Do you guys think there are more 34” draw guys out there or more 29” draw guys out there? What percentage of guys are they catering to with this bow?
> So what do I replace my traverse with? The 34” $1800 target bow? I wouldn’t give them the satisfaction of buying that bow after pulling this crap. Discontinue the $900 traverse and double the price with its only relative replacement? I hope they lose customers in droves! But they won’t, idiots will buy the V3 like it’s the greatest thing ever invented, when it’s the same thing they’ve offered for the last year at least
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Preach!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

guys just parrot what others say, they have no idea what will shoot good for them. thats why the NXT 35 doesn't sell at all but the NTN 33 flys off the shelf. Some guys tells people what bow shoots best.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

bcowette said:


> That 27 inch ATA could be a great choice for my 11 year old son. How low does the switch weight tech go in poundage?


Mathews recommends no more than three turns out of the limb pockets. With 60lb mods that will get you close to 45lbs.

SCFox


----------



## mathewsman109 (Jan 29, 2012)

Reputation is what sells,and Mathews has it. If your last name isn’t on tv they frankly don’t care. I have setup 5-6 vxr series bows this year 28 and 31.5” and Most of the owners could only tell you it’s a Mathews and the new vxr. That is what sells, if everyone is unhappy they need to look somewhere else because they honestly don’t care, they sell thousands of bows a year to people that couldn’t hit a barn at 20 yards...... but they can flaunt they have the best. Isn’t that what archery is all about???


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

mathewsman109 said:


> Reputation is what sells,and Mathews has it. If your last name isn’t on tv they frankly don’t care. I have setup 5-6 vxr series bows this year 28 and 31.5” and Most of the owners could only tell you it’s a Mathews and the new vxr. That is what sells, if everyone is unhappy they need to look somewhere else because they honestly don’t care, they sell thousands of bows a year to people that couldn’t hit a barn at 20 yards...... but they can flaunt they have the best. Isn’t this what archery is about???


99% are totally satisisfied with the bows that come out every year. the other 1% weren't going to buy them but need to be an expert at something.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

mathewsman109 said:


> Reputation is what sells,and Mathews has it. If your last name isn’t on tv they frankly don’t care. I have setup 5-6 vxr series bows this year 28 and 31.5” and Most of the owners could only tell you it’s a Mathews and the new vxr. That is what sells, if everyone is unhappy they need to look somewhere else because they honestly don’t care, they sell thousands of bows a year to people that couldn’t hit a barn at 20 yards...... but they can flaunt they have the best. Isn’t this what archery is about???


You migh be right. Seems Mathews has an offereing for just about every demographic this year. Lots of options. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

mathewsman109 said:


> Reputation is what sells,and Mathews has it. If your last name isn’t on tv they frankly don’t care. I have setup 5-6 vxr series bows this year 28 and 31.5” and Most of the owners could only tell you it’s a Mathews and the new vxr. That is what sells, if everyone is unhappy they need to look somewhere else because they honestly don’t care, they sell thousands of bows a year to people that couldn’t hit a barn at 20 yards...... but they can flaunt they have the best. Isn’t this what archery is about???


Honestly Matthews caters to hunters not bow nerds. I'm by far the biggest bow nerd in my group of 3 that hunt toghether. The other 2 dont understand the basics of how a bow works, tunes, etc and they dont want to know. They want to hunt. That's what 99% of hunters are and that's who Matthews targets.


----------



## mitch.engel (Dec 27, 2018)

friedm1 said:


> 99% are totally satisisfied with the bows that come out every year. the other 1% weren't going to buy them but need to be an expert at something.


Agree 100%. Luckily there are a number of manufacturers making great bows. Everyone needs to shoot as many as they can get their hands on and make their own decision about what’s right for them. This is a great time to be an archer and there’s a bow on the market for everyone. People just need to forget brand loyalty and buy what feels best to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

mitch.engel said:


> Agree 100%. Luckily there are a number of manufacturers making great bows. Everyone needs to shoot as many as they can get their hands on and make their own decision about what’s right for them. This is a great time to be an archer and there’s a bow on the market for everyone. People just need to forget brand loyalty and buy what feels best to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't get me wrong, the TRX 34 is a really intriguing option and a hunting version would be alot easier to afford, becuase if i buy that bow i will have to pay for a divorce attorney as well.

I think Prime will scratch an itch for some people this year, they already offer a 35/6 with very adjustable cams, but they arent really for me right now.

People are just upset they cant get a long TRX style riser at lower VXR style prices.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

friedm1 said:


> don't get me wrong, the TRX 34 is a really intriguing option and a hunting version would be alot easier to afford, becuase if i buy that bow i will have to pay for a divorce attorney as well.
> 
> I think Prime will scratch an itch for some people this year, they already offer a 35/6 with very adjustable cams, but they arent really for me right now.
> 
> People are just upset they cant get a long TRX style riser at lower VXR style prices.


What about the TRX riser warrants an extra $700? Is there extra material there? A different manufacturing process? No, they just have it on the target bow page, that’s it. And for that reason alone I hope it bombs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

ncsurveyor said:


> What about the TRX riser warrants an extra $700? Is there extra material there? A different manufacturing process? No, they just have it on the target bow page, that’s it. And for that reason alone I hope it bombs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my honest opinion is the TRX 34 is a BETA test for how they can market bows going forward and what people are willing to pay for them. So up to now they have a target line and a hunting line, in the past they had a few models like the Halon X and Pro Comp that could be used for hunting, but shops didnt carry them and they weren't huge sellers. Then you get the Traverse, which gets treated with a bit of revisionist history here because when it first came out it was not gang busters out of the gate and is honestly a forgotten model in comparison to the Halon line.

as far as the material and aluminum cost, i have no idea what the differences are and the CNC time spends...but i know Mathews charges a premium for their target bows because they can and they are the winningest 3D bow out there right now.


----------



## Daljwil (Feb 16, 2020)

I just don't get it...... they could've made only 1 change... VXR stretched to 33.... and they would've sold SO MANY


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

the V3 will still sell better than any other bow.... people who are upset because most are unwilling to buy a different brand, so these are their options. i wouldn't call the release a fail, it's pretty much what is predictable. a bunch of people will still buy them and claim they are the best bow ever... the 27 will hold like a 34" ata bow, etc

i remember the outrage when the triax was released, way worse than this, then it turns into maybe the best selling bow of all time.

they have no reason to change anything until overall sales drop, why show their whole hand until they need to? Mathews is a very successful business with good business strategy, they are just trying to sell more bows than anyone, not make the most advanced bows on the market. 

i bet they have some cool stuff in their back pocket, and you'll see it when they need it to boost sales


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

friedm1 said:


> my honest opinion is the TRX 34 is a BETA test for how they can market bows going forward and what people are willing to pay for them. So up to now they have a target line and a hunting line, in the past they had a few models like the Halon X and Pro Comp that could be used for hunting, but shops didnt carry them and they weren't huge sellers. Then you get the Traverse, which gets treated with a bit of revisionist history here because when it first came out it was not gang busters out of the gate and is honestly a forgotten model in comparison to the Halon line.
> 
> as far as the material and aluminum cost, i have no idea what the differences are and the CNC time spends...but i know Mathews charges a premium for their target bows because they can and they are the winningest 3D bow out there right now.


I agree, so its dishonest to try to market it as a hunting bow when the ONLY thing hunting about it is it has a quiver hole. Doesn’t come in camo, doesn’t have the newest technology like switch weight, and has the price of a target bow. 
I know Mathews doesn’t care what I think I just can’t help but wonder why leave an obvious gap in their lineup and offer 4 of the same short style?There are tons of people who would have ordered an atlas today if the draw length would have fit them. But instead they’re just gonna keep their money. I would have ordered one today but instead I’m gonna just keep my money or give it to a different company that offers that bow. Why would Mathews leave that money on the table? How many guys are gonna go elsewhere because they want a 33-35” hunting bow when they clearly do not offer it. And on top of that they do offer the bow, but to what, maybe 0.1% of the bowhunting population? Id seriously like to know the difference in sales between the atlas as is, and what the sales would have been if they’d offered the same bow from 27.5-32”....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Daljwil said:


> I just don't get it...... they could've made only 1 change... VXR stretched to 33.... and they would've sold SO MANY


they will sell "so many" regardless, next year the market will be hungry for a longer bow, and they'll offer it... the V3 will hold people over until then


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife will get the prima and I’m going to shoot several bows. I shot the TRX 34 and liked it a lot, I even told the guys at my local shop how nice it shot but for that price I could buy a bow, sight, rest and quiver. I’m not mad at them for doing what they did, I just wish they had offered the atlas 1/2” shorter in draw length.
Like most people on here, I don’t buy a new bow every year or every other year. I have been patiently waiting for Mathews to drop their line up because I like what they produce and the direction they are going.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I remember when Mathews introduced the Monster... It was the only 2 cam bow in the lineup. 14 years later, this V3 design is nothing more than a tamed down Monster platform IMO. I see a few minor modifications, but overall its a Monster platform.


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

swfinney said:


> In this regard I'm actually little miffed its the new spectre and not fusion. But spectre looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I’m getting one just for that lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

swfinney said:


> In this regard I'm actually little miffed its the new spectre and not fusion. But spectre looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Spectre is just a digital fusion so it actually works perfect. Literally all they did. When I heard about it I thought ok I’m interested in this and then when I saw spectre for the first time I honestly thought I was just looking at fusion. I’ll just stick to my fusion for the whitetail woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

That's interesting, I have not seen it in person just yet. It looks supppper brown, but may look better in person. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

It happened with the gun industry and I’m willing to bet bows are next. The crossover platform will be the new thing. A do it all bow. Easy to justify the price. Just look at chassis rifles. This is how you steer the market to pay higher prices with a shift in consumer perception. Everyone who bought a 6.5 Creed all the sudden wanted to shoot 1,000 yards.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

When the TRX34 came out we wondered why not get the DL to max out where the Traverse did? Then rumors of a 34ish ATA Traverse circled and we wondered "why release a hunting bow that overlaps the TRX34 because everyone would just pick the hunting version for less $$?" Joke's on us that they only overlap 1" of DL options.


----------



## jgreen1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just shot the V3 in the longer axel to axel. No real improvement in my opinion from the VXR 31.5. Though I didn’t have it set up completely. The new camo patterns are pretty rad looking though.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I wish I would have bought up every Traverse that was in the classifieds for the past six months.....they’re gonna be bringing a premium this next year I bet.


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

The Traverse benefitted (reputation-wise) for one reason when it was available.
It was because it was the only remaining model that wasn't a switchweight cam.

It benefits even more because it has been discontinued. We all saw that coming, since it had its 2 year run.

So now, its the "unobtanium" model.
"The one that got away".

Its a great bow, but not better or worse than a VXR.

It won't be commanding any premium pricing next year compared to this year. It's just another model that has a great reputation.

It's a great buy on the used market for $800-$850 though.
It'll be readily available for sub-$800 next year. They can be found for that now.

I'd put it on the same list of recent great bows....with the Bowtech Realm SR6.

The SR6 can be found easily for a little over $600.
I want one, but it seems like only 60 lb versions make it to the classifieds.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ScopeRKT said:


> It happened with the gun industry and I’m willing to bet bows are next. The crossover platform will be the new thing. A do it all bow. Easy to justify the price. Just look at chassis rifles. This is how you steer the market to pay higher prices with a shift in consumer perception. Everyone who bought a 6.5 Creed all the sudden wanted to shoot 1,000 yards.


there is certainly a market, but like rifles, it's a niche market. there are already a pile of "crossover" bows on the market if you actually focus on what that means.... and not everyone who bought a creed wants to shoot 1k  mine doesn't even have exposed turrets, and will never be shot beyond 500.... i like it because it's a perfect blacktail killin' cartridge that's easy on meat and is a pleasure to shoot while being 6.5lbs scoped and loaded.

the TRX34 sounds like the bow many are asking for, and i understand people aren't stoked on the price, and reasons they aren't stoked, but if it's that perfect bow, people could buy it and just not buy a new bow next year.... problem is, people know that ain't happening, it's not the actual bows that people like, it's new shiny toys.

a used Traverse will fit the niche for those who are disappointed. what does the TRX34 have that the Traverse doesn't? i'm guessing the TRX34 won't be a hit and will be replaced by a new Traverse like hunting bow next year. for those up in arms, a Traverse isn't going to be a handicap, be happy you don't have to buy a bow this year.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

ruffjason said:


> The bow everyone wanted/wants was released weeks ago. TRX 34.


 Lacks sw modules and is ~750 $ more expensive than the Vertix/Traverse. If one wants a bow with those specs and no sw the competition have bows with similar specs for a bit more than half of the cost of the TRX 34. SW modules are really the tech that stands the Mathews apart, in a world in which most of other brands offers better draw cycles and more versatiity/adjustability. Really I wouln't buy a Mathews if I have to ditch the sw. Is the main appeal to me.

You will figth to find reviews abut the TRX 34, because it just won't sell, the same as the Atlas. One has great specs but cost too much for a hybrid with no sw; the other has sw and great specs but the dl kills most of the potential buyers, even if they were eager to spent the extra 250 $.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I have no problem with this release. I like when a company continues to improve a design, this one needed improvements. Small improvements can have big results imo. Just as PSE for example and their Evolve series, the Evoke is a much better bow with much less tuning problems. 
There have been a bunch of threads on here about tuning (low nock) on the VXR series bows. I’m hoping lowering the roller guard to the new position will eliminate that. Also many were experiencing left tears that couldn’t be fixed with tophats, hopefully that is better. Losing a bit of weight and longer risers can only help as well.


----------



## 3barewitness (Jul 9, 2017)

Well atleast a couple NBA players will finally have a bow to shoot LOL


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

MNarrow said:


> Those people missed out on the Traverse then


And apparently should have bought them because if they had Mathews probably wouldn't have discontinued them. It's a business. You stop producing what doesn't sell.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> I have no problem with this release. I like when a company continues to improve a design, this one needed improvements. Small improvements can have big results imo. Just as PSE for example and their Evolve series, the Evoke is a much better bow with much less tuning problems.
> There have been a bunch of threads on here about tuning (low nock) on the VXR series bows. I’m hoping lowering the roller guard to the new position will eliminate that. Also many were experiencing left tears that couldn’t be fixed with tophats, hopefully that is better. Losing a bit of weight and longer risers can only help as well.


Likewise. I'm not one to go buy a new bow every year. At today's prices, I don't know how people justify that. For all the complaining about the cost of the TRX 34, most flagship "hunting" bows will still be upwards of $1000.00. I'm still shooting my Chill that I got 7 or 8 years ago. I remember people bitching about that bow with the "waffle iron" riser. Yet it's a great 28" bow that weighs in less than all of Hoyt's carbon wonders and costs 1/2 as much. 

I just watch Lancaster Archery's walk through of the V3. I want to go try it. I'd like to shoot a TRX 34 too. If I get a new bow it would be between those two. I've heard the TRX series has a beet smoother draw cycle. I do like the new cable rollers on the V3. I had to change my anchor point a bit to accommodate wearing progressive lenses (getting old sucks but still beats the alternative). To do so, I had to go back to a kisser button which winds up directly in line with my rollers so I have to replace it regularly.


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

ndame88 said:


> Preach!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am at 31.5 inch draw but they are asking way to much for that bow taking advantage of the long arm men


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

Im in the same boat



Mc1990 said:


> I am at 31.5 inch draw but they are asking way to much for that bow taking advantage of the long arm men


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

junglerecon said:


> Im in the same boat


It's not fair to long draw lengths you can't find a nice bow that goes over 31 inches draw length that's good a good ata or doesn't have serious string angle and if they have it they you have to sell your kidney to afford it


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd like to know the ATA of the 31 v3 vs the 31.5 vxr at full draw. Becasue of the exrteme pre load the limbs look like they drop straight down when you draw the bow on the V3


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

The TRX 34 also does not have the new roller guard, wonder why?


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

Korbins Archery shot the atlas through the chrono. 

30 inch draw 70 lbs and a 520 grain arrow at around 250

That’s turd slow. 

My rx4 ultra 2 cam shoots 520 grain arrow 30/72 278


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hildyarcher92 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mc1990 said:


> I am at 31.5 inch draw but they are asking way to much for that bow taking advantage of the long arm men


Not to sidetrack because I know this is a mathews thread, but there are a few options out there that go to 32" draw that are cheaper than the mathews and faster to boot. PSE Evo nxt 35 long draw goes to 32" and is priced like the se cam 35 and the 33 if I am not mistaken. Prime black 9, and hoyt axius ultra are two others that undercut the price of the atlas and go out to 32". I am fortunate that my draw length is down among the mortal realm at 28.5" so I don't share in the long draw struggle. I shoot an evo nxt 35 and if I fell in the 30"-32" range my money would have gone to the evo NXT 35 LD. They tune nicely, and with the regular evolve cams you could go with the FL mods if speed is even a concern at that draw length and absolutely smoke the atlas in speed. All for $1099 MAP instead of $1349.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## junglerecon (Feb 17, 2019)

hildyarcher92 said:


> Not to sidetrack because I know this is a mathews thread, but there are a few options out there that go to 32" draw that are cheaper than the mathews and faster to boot. PSE Evo nxt 35 long draw goes to 32" and is priced like the se cam 35 and the 33 if I am not mistaken. Prime black 9, and hoyt axius ultra are two others that undercut the price of the atlas and go out to 32". I am fortunate that my draw length is down among the mortal realm at 28.5" so I don't share in the long draw struggle. I shoot an evo nxt 35 and if I fell in the 30"-32" range my money would have gone to the evo NXT 35 LD. They tune nicely, and with the regular evolve cams you could go with the FL mods if speed is even a concern at that draw length and absolutely smoke the atlas in speed. All for $1099 MAP instead of $1349.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I shoot a PSE EVO NTN right now at 31.5". Its 33" ATA but honestly the string angle is not bad. I use a nose button with it, but its a tac driver for sure. I like the Black 9 but a 33-35" ATA is where I want to be. That 39" is a touch long to drag around the mountains. A remodeled Traverse, or 34" VXR would not have killed them to make. They just got greedy with the people like me with monkey arms, or people who prefer a longer ATA.


----------



## hildyarcher92 (Aug 27, 2017)

junglerecon said:


> I shoot a PSE EVO NTN right now at 31.5". Its 33" ATA but honestly the string angle is not bad. I use a nose button with it, but its a tac driver for sure. I like the Black 9 but a 33-35" ATA is where I want to be. That 39" is a touch long to drag around the mountains. A remodeled Traverse, or 34" VXR would not have killed them to make. They just got greedy with the people like me with monkey arms, or people who prefer a longer ATA.


Valid points, my perspective is that of primarily a whitetail hunter so I sometimes forget about mountain hunters. I was on an elk hunt in Colorado last year and I wouldn't even want to drag around a 35" ata in the mountains. The atlas can't cost any more to make than the other flagships to make so my guess is that they know sales will be limited and are trying to recoup some money by marking up the price. They would have sold a lot more of them if they dropped an inch off the brace height to include more average sized guys along with long draw guys imo. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## APBT (Jun 5, 2013)

I just shot all 3 bows and here are my opinions.
V3 27 is very compact but the draw cycle is stiff. It has a very sharp string angle and I feel it is more for someone who is short, I don’t mean the guy who’s 5’ 8” but someone who really short. I’m 6’ 3” and with a peep in the bow, I had to bring my thumb release basically under my ear to get my nose to touch the string. Even then, the peep was touching the speed buttons that were in the string.
V3 31 felt really good surprisingly and it was the first bow I shot. Valley was decent for me and speed was great out of the bow. The draw cycle was smooth until the last inch, where it built up but it doesn’t hump over. It held well and the back wall was solid, it felt like limb stops. Over all, I really liked the way it felt but I didn’t like the grip at all which is normal.
Atlas, I’ve talked crap about this bow on here and I ate my words. It was set at 30” and 70 lb and the draw cycle was similar to the 31 but a little better. The valley was amazing and it held better than the traverse that my buddy had at the shop. Same back wall as the others, solid and it was my favorite to shoot. For that long of bow it was balanced well and get really light. It shoots like a 38” target bow and I was getting 285 FPS with a 386 grain arrow. Not terrible but definitely not as fast I was hoping for. I don’t really care about speed but maintaining speed when I build my arrows which come in around 500-550 grains.
Not the best review sorry.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> The TRX 34 also does not have the new roller guard, wonder why?


Because it doesn’t need it. I believe they had to make the angled roller for the little 27” bow. There was probably too much side torque on the top cam with the straight roller


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

AT least these bows lost some weight. That's a good thing.


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've always liked Mathews.
I shoot a Mathews for years (still remains the same).

Mathews 2021, design work, not engineering.
But I am not surprised, it has been the norm for some years now. You only have to take a look through the classifieds, to realize that people do not buy what they really expect.
Before someone tells me to contribute engineering, I will answer, it is not within my reach, I do not dedicate myself to it and that is why I continue to shoot the same arc from previous years.
Personally to make a change and invest more than $ 1K on a new bow, I need more than just a design change in the machining of the riser, 2 "above or 1" below ATA and the camber of a chunk of carbon.

I'm still waiting...


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

2 days ago there were 2 VXR 31.5s for sale on ebay. 

There are 9 today. People are excited to get the new models for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc1990 (Nov 12, 2020)

hildyarcher92 said:


> Not to sidetrack because I know this is a mathews thread, but there are a few options out there that go to 32" draw that are cheaper than the mathews and faster to boot. PSE Evo nxt 35 long draw goes to 32" and is priced like the se cam 35 and the 33 if I am not mistaken. Prime black 9, and hoyt axius ultra are two others that undercut the price of the atlas and go out to 32". I am fortunate that my draw length is down among the mortal realm at 28.5" so I don't share in the long draw struggle. I shoot an evo nxt 35 and if I fell in the 30"-32" range my money would have gone to the evo NXT 35 LD. They tune nicely, and with the regular evolve cams you could go with the FL mods if speed is even a concern at that draw length and absolutely smoke the atlas in speed. All for $1099 MAP instead of $1349.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


That's what I am shooting now Wonderful bow not complaining just wish us long draw guys had the bow options that everyone else has


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

vmals said:


> Korbins Archery shot the atlas through the chrono.
> 
> 30 inch draw 70 lbs and a 520 grain arrow at around 250
> 
> ...


Last week I borrowed my daughter's Mission Switch. It shot my 520 gr Axis 235fps Pro Chrono at 70/29 measured on draw board.


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

Shot them both today, in my opinion they both felt really smooth, stable at full draw, and both felt longer then they are. Also didn’t think the angled roller guard looked as bad as it did in pictures once I saw it in person. I have been shooting a 28” ata since I got my ZXT when it came out years ago. I personally really liked the feel of the V3 27, and will finally be hanging up the ZXT this year!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Buxndiverdux said:


> I remember when Mathews introduced the Monster... It was the only 2 cam bow in the lineup. 14 years later, this V3 design is nothing more than a tamed down Monster platform IMO. I see a few minor modifications, but overall its a Monster platform.


Your point?


----------



## Mattuz93 (Jul 23, 2013)

OutbackBryan said:


> Shot them both today, in my opinion they both felt really smooth, stable at full draw, and both felt longer then they are. Also didn’t think the angled roller guard looked as bad as it did in pictures once I saw it in person. I have been shooting a 28” ata since I got my ZXT when it came out years ago. I personally really liked the feel of the V3 27, and will finally be hanging up the ZXT this year!


What’s your draw length? I have a 27 ordered, by worried the string angle may be too steep. I’m 28.5 DL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

Mattuz93 said:


> What’s your draw length? I have a 27 ordered, by worried the string angle may be too steep. I’m 28.5 DL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


27” DL


----------



## Mattuz93 (Jul 23, 2013)

OutbackBryan said:


> 27” DL


Do you think my dl would be too long for the 27?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Mattuz93 said:


> What’s your draw length? I have a 27 ordered, by worried the string angle may be too steep. I’m 28.5 DL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had a Triax and my buddy still has one, we are both 29” draw. The Triax fit me fine and I could touch my nose as in all my bows no matter the ata. I had to run a larger peep and have it as close to the upper serving as I could but a great little bow.

You can’t go by what others say on here, what you might be missing is how they anchor. When I hear a guy with a 27” draw can’t deal with the string angle it just tells me they have quite a different anchor than many. I would bet that a lot of these guys have a lower anchor point and this is the reason they can’t deal with it. Makes no sense to me that many with much longer draws than 27 ish are just fine with the bow.


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

Mattuz93 said:


> Do you think my dl would be too long for the 27?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was fine for me at 27” and felt there was plenty of room for those with a longer draw then 27”, honestly not sure would need to see string angles for your setup at full draw and decide for yourself, and could also depend on how you setup d loop and anchor. Would go to dealer and shoot and have someone photo your angles, and see what works for you. As mentioned what works for some, does not work for others, and all to most comments are opinions, best to form your own, hope this helps.


----------



## Mattuz93 (Jul 23, 2013)

OutbackBryan said:


> It was fine for me at 27” and felt there was plenty of room for those with a longer draw then 27”, honestly not sure would need to see string angles for your setup at full draw and decide for yourself, and could also depend on how you setup d loop and anchor. Would go to dealer and shoot and have someone photo your angles, and see what works for you. As mentioned what works for some, does not work for others, and all to most comments are opinions, best to form your own, hope this helps.


Thanks! I guess I’ll wait till the 27 comes in and ask the dealer if I can shoot it first. Hopefully if I prefer the 31, he’ll let me order that one instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

I just picked up a v3 31
I love it 
Improved draw cycle and smoothness over the VXR
Little bit faster and definitely holds well
Lighter in the hand feel too but I set it up a little differently 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I just picked up a v3 31
> I love it
> Improved draw cycle and smoothness over the VXR
> Little bit faster and definitely holds well
> ...


Nice lookin rig

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

LetThemGrow said:


> Your point?


This V3 has really struck a nerve here.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

I was highly skeptical
The new roller guard 
Limb angle 
And cutouts make it worth trying

It’s crazy when you draw those limbs tips come right around
Tons of stored energy and preload 

If you think you might like it then shoot it
If not then fine but all the carrying on is pointless

I’ll say the other new offerings are out for me 

Going to sell my wife’s mint condition Mach 1 and get her the V3 27 though most likely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattuz93 (Jul 23, 2013)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I just picked up a v3 31
> I love it
> Improved draw cycle and smoothness over the VXR
> Little bit faster and definitely holds well
> ...


Nice setup. How you like that q lite quiver? Think I’m gonna get one with mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Mattuz93 said:


> Nice setup. How you like that q lite quiver? Think I’m gonna get one with mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one on my vertix
And my VxR
Normally I’d like tightspot quivers but they were sold out and honestly the q lite is a very good choice
Lightweight
Mounts to riser perfectly
And holds arrows well
Plus looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

Picked up a 27” today, compared to my ZXT this bow is incredible! A lot of people knocking it on the forum but I personally love this bow and my decision to spend my money on one. Isn’t that all that matters!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

OutbackBryan said:


> Picked up a 27” today, compared to my ZXT this bow is incredible! A lot of people knocking it on the forum but I personally love this bow and my decision to spend my money on one. Isn’t that all that matters!
> View attachment 7310462
> View attachment 7310463


Nice bow!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anyone compared the new V3 31 to a halon? I’m still shooting a halon 7 and wonder how they compare?


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

roosterstraw said:


> Has anyone compared the new V3 31 to a halon? I’m still shooting a halon 7 and wonder how they compare?


I had the halon 32 and my v3 31 is hands down a better bow on draw cycle feel and smoothness/hold/ and speed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I had the halon 32 and my v3 31 is hands down a better bow on draw cycle feel and smoothness/hold/ and speed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s been 5 years, I’m thinking about buying a new bow this year. I was really hoping for a carbon hybrid but doesn’t look like it’s coming any time soon.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

roosterstraw said:


> Thanks. It’s been 5 years, I’m thinking about buying a new bow this year. I was really hoping for a carbon hybrid but doesn’t look like it’s coming any time soon.


I was really hoping for it too honestly and I was let down at the release but if I’m being honest the V3 is very nice and it doesn’t feel heavy like bows of the past
Not much lighter but every little bit helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Mattuz93 said:


> Nice setup. How you like that q lite quiver? Think I’m gonna get one with mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve had the Q-lite since the Vertix. I’ve always had a detachable quiver, wasn’t sure how I would like the two piece. Glad I made that decision.
SCFox


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I was really hoping for it too honestly and I was let down at the release but if I’m being honest the V3 is very nice and it doesn’t feel heavy like bows of the past
> Not much lighter but every little bit helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know draw cycle is very subjective, however, how much of a difference do you feel between this and the vxr 31.5? I would only be using 55 pounds so I’m not sure if at that weight at all it would really make much of a difference


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## westdreamer (Nov 15, 2020)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I know draw cycle is very subjective, however, how much of a difference do you feel between this and the vxr 31.5? I would only be using 55 pounds so I’m not sure if at that weight at all it would really make much of a difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I shot the 70 pound VXR 31.5" and the V3 31" with a 29" draw a lot 5 days ago and to me the draw cycle was almost exactly the same...kind of heavy and smooth all the way back and a smooth transition to a very small valley and a good solid back stop. Both had almost no vibration but the V3 maybe had just slightly less than the VXR 31.5.


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

westdreamer said:


> I shot the 70 pound VXR 31.5" and the V3 31" with a 29" draw a lot 5 days ago and to me the draw cycle was almost exactly the same...kind of heavy and smooth all the way back and a smooth transition to a very small valley and a good solid back stop. Both had almost no vibration but the V3 maybe had just slightly less than the VXR 31.5.


Was your opinion that the V3 has less valley than the VXR 31.5?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## westdreamer (Nov 15, 2020)

Goneoutdoors said:


> Was your opinion that the V3 has less valley than the VXR 31.5?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not that I noticed.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

I came home with a 27 in First Lite today. Set at 28'' and 65 lbs she is a really sweet shooter. It is really stable for the short platform size. I also show the 31V3, and the VXR. I hated the draw cycle of the VXR.


----------



## 1chirohunter (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm looking at the 31 and 27 V3 myself... in the same draw length. What was your deciding factor for the 27 over the 31?
Thanks.


----------



## Jason19 (Oct 7, 2019)

I ordered an Atlas im looking at mid February before i get it in my hand i think i should have went to maybe another shop.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Jason19 said:


> I ordered an Atlas im looking at mid February before i get it in my hand i think i should have went to maybe another shop.


You are more patient than i am. Mid February? Hope u get it sooner. Sounds like a sweet bow

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason19 (Oct 7, 2019)

I hope I do to I went in to buy the traverse that I have already shot and fell in love with then I shot the Atlas how they make a great bow better I will never understand


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I know draw cycle is very subjective, however, how much of a difference do you feel between this and the vxr 31.5? I would only be using 55 pounds so I’m not sure if at that weight at all it would really make much of a difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


At that weight I’m sure you could go either way 
I do feel the v3 is a little lighter fully setup so that and the few FPS change are minimal probably at 55


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

1chirohunter said:


> I'm looking at the 31 and 27 V3 myself... in the same draw length. What was your deciding factor for the 27 over the 31?
> Thanks.


I chose 31 because my draw length is 29.5 and I find that I shoot a bow better when my draw length isn’t longer than the ata 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

For those that bought one, how do you think the V3 31 will balance with a heavier sight (like a Kingpin, Tetra or Tommy Hogg) and a stabilizer (like a 6" or 8" B-stinger) without any backbar? Really top heavy or not?


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

dkoeppel said:


> For those that bought one, how do you think the V3 31 will balance with a heavier sight (like a Kingpin, Tetra or Tommy Hogg) and a stabilizer (like a 6" or 8" B-stinger) without any backbar? Really top heavy or not?


What bow do you expect to put those 2 items on and not have it feeling kinda tippy??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I was really hoping for it too honestly and I was let down at the release but if I’m being honest the V3 is very nice and it doesn’t feel heavy like bows of the past
> Not much lighter but every little bit helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a vid on youtube where he weighs the V3 at 4.25 lbs out of the box, which was surprising since Mathews specs the bow heavier. They checked their scale with a 5lb weight, it weighed 5.01
That said the V3 absolutely feels lighter than the VXR, Vertix, Traverse,etc., or it just flat out balances better idk.


----------



## JayJay24 (May 9, 2009)

I went and shot a V3 31 yesterday and coming from a Hoyt guy for 15 years and now a Bowtech RevoltX owner, it loads up much like a Hoyt Turbo model and it almost took off in my hands on the very first draw. I was not expecting that at all. I was expecting a much different draw cycle. Also to me, it had a touch more hand shock than a VXR 31.5. If I owned a VXR 31.5, there would be no way I would be upgrading. I'm thinking of snagging a VXR 31.5 from someone that has to upgrade every year (which was me for a long time haha).


----------



## KD1994 (Nov 8, 2020)

Following


----------



## MM1983 (Nov 25, 2020)

Following


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

JayJay24 said:


> I went and shot a V3 31 yesterday and coming from a Hoyt guy for 15 years and now a Bowtech RevoltX owner, it loads up much like a Hoyt Turbo model and it almost took off in my hands on the very first draw. I was not expecting that at all. I was expecting a much different draw cycle. Also to me, it had a touch more hand shock than a VXR 31.5. If I owned a VXR 31.5, there would be no way I would be upgrading. I'm thinking of snagging a VXR 31.5 from someone that has to upgrade every year (which was me for a long time haha).


I’ve owned all the Hoyts flagships the last 5 years and some of the older ones

Also owned the VXR

The V3 I have is set at 75lbs and it’s really smooth to draw ....the Rx4 may have been a touch smoother but maybe when you listen to everyone saying how smooth Mathews is it paints. False picture in your mind. Shoot one for awhile. Also the bow needs to be setup for you. The V3 is a better bow than the VXR hands down

I’ve owned both in the last 30 days together and shot side by side fully setup
The vxr is a great bow still but there is a difference here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

BucksnBass525 said:


> There is a vid on youtube where he weighs the V3 at 4.25 lbs out of the box, which was surprising since Mathews specs the bow heavier. They checked their scale with a 5lb weight, it weighed 5.01
> That said the V3 absolutely feels lighter than the VXR, Vertix, Traverse,etc., or it just flat out balances better idk.


I'd like to see someone follow up on this video. I may have to take a drive on Monday with my scale otherwise....


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

BucksnBass525 said:


>


I know draw cycle is very very subjective but man that looks stiff, atleast on camera.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I know draw cycle is very very subjective but man that looks stiff, atleast on camera.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He is left handed shooting a right handed bow, give him a little grace lol


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

cb360j said:


> He is left handed shooting a right handed bow, give him a little grace lol


I am well aware of that thank you, I am clearly pointing out something that has been mentioned on here before.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cb360j (Sep 15, 2020)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I am well aware of that thank you, I am clearly point out something that has been mentioned on here before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My bad man, not trying to argue. Just said it cause I didn't know you actually knew.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> There is a vid on youtube where he weighs the V3 at 4.25 lbs out of the box, which was surprising since Mathews specs the bow heavier. They checked their scale with a 5lb weight, it weighed 5.01
> That said the V3 absolutely feels lighter than the VXR, Vertix, Traverse,etc., or it just flat out balances better idk.


My buddy's v3 31 weighs 4.31 lbs out of the.box.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Goneoutdoors said:


> I know draw cycle is very very subjective but man that looks stiff, atleast on camera.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not stiff at all actually. Go pull a prime and compare.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

OregonCDA said:


> My buddy's v3 31 weighs 4.31 lbs out of the.box.


Ya it is noticeably lighter than the VXR


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Ya it is noticeably lighter than the VXR


Weird that Mathews advertised them as 4.5? Usually they are heavier than mathews lists...


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just weighed 4 of our 31s All 4.5xx lbs. just for curiosity (and bc most everyone will be shooting demos) I also weighed the demo which has a qad intergrate and it weighed 4.86lbs. All these below advertised weights are just junk scales and or human interaction. Hang the scale from a solid source rather than holding in the hand for better accuracy. Had the same thing happen last year people claiming they were 2-3 oz lighter low and behold I posted a picture of 10 plus bows and none were below advertised weight. This year is no different


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well if the V3 is in fact not lighter than the VXR, it has to be the balance.
The V3 feels noticeably lighter.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Well if the V3 is in fact not lighter than the VXR, it has to be the balance.
> The V3 feels noticeably lighter.


It is a touch lighter. And I’d agree it does feel alot lighter in comparison than the actual scale says.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Just weighed 4 of our 31s All 4.5xx lbs. just for curiosity (and bc most everyone will be shooting demos) I also weighed the demo which has a qad intergrate and it weighed 4.86lbs. All these below advertised weights are just junk scales and or human interaction. Hang the scale from a solid source rather than holding in the hand for better accuracy. Had the same thing happen last year people claiming they were 2-3 oz lighter low and behold I posted a picture of 10 plus bows and none were below advertised weight. This year is no different


Haha, yeah okay. The scale my buddy weighed on is a $150.00 brecknell scale that was zeroed, tested with known weight and then he weighed bow all while hanging from the beam, not his hand. The one at the Bowrack was tested at 5lbs, scale said 5.01 lbs. So both our scales are wrong and we screwed up?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> Haha, yeah okay. The scale my buddy weighed on is a $150.00 brecknell scale that was zeroed, tested with known weight and then he weighed bow all while hanging from the beam, not his hand. The one at the Bowrack was tested at 5lbs, scale said 5.01 lbs. So both our scales are wrong and we screwed up?


Naw man maybe not. Maybe he’s just got that one in a million special bow. Or maybe just maybe the thousands and thousands of bows they weighed at the factory were just a touch heavier who knows.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Naw man maybe not. Maybe he’s just got that one in a million special bow.


Well that'd be one in the video and his. .maybe your scales are wrong.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> Well that'd be one in the video and his. .maybe your scales are wrong.


Lol yep mine and the manufacture are the ones off.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

My guess is what’s happening is people are weighing the 27 which is of course 4.3lbs. By the time it makes it through the grape vine the 31 weighs 4.3. I don’t have to verify with he said she said. I put several of them MYSELF on the scales. As I do each and every year. I don’t think Mathews has EVER produced a bow lighter than what they stated. And I’m a Mathews fan. Being mass produced I’m sure ones out there somewhere. Then again I’ve never seen it and have put 100s through my hands


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone know which draw mod for 27.5” or 28” draw for the V3 31? No luck finding chart.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

pjridge said:


> Anyone know which draw mod for 27.5” or 28” draw for the V3 31? No luck finding chart.


G is 27.5.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Lol yep mine and the manufacture are the ones off.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Manufacturers are quite frequently off on weight and ibo specs, whether is intentional or not. My vxr last year was 5 oz over advertised weight.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> My guess is what’s happening is people are weighing the 27 which is of course 4.3lbs. By the time it makes it through the grape vine the 31 weighs 4.3. I don’t have to verify with he said she said. I put several of them MYSELF on the scales. As I do each and every year. I don’t think Mathews has EVER produced a bow lighter than what they stated. And I’m a Mathews fan. Being mass produced I’m sure ones out there somewhere. Then again I’ve never seen it and have put 100s through my hands


You're amazing, so lucky to be blessed with your perfect knowledge. We all pale in comparison


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> You're amazing, so lucky to be blessed with your perfect knowledge. We all pale in comparison


Doesn’t take much knowledge to read a scale my friend. This is the exact reason you have to go through 300 pages on this site to get a half ass decent accurate answer. It’s becoming like the Mathews Facebook page. Everybody talks so much and knows so little. It’s the reason good folks leave this place so often. And the main reason I show up 2 months a year and leave again as well. You got people who want to argue simple specs of the MANUFACTURE as if they didn’t design and produce the bow. It’s unreal.


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Doesn’t take much knowledge to read a scale my friend. This is the exact reason you have to go through 300 pages on this site to get a half ass decent accurate answer. It’s becoming like the Mathews Facebook page. Everybody talks so much and knows so little. It’s the reason good folks leave this place so often. And the main reason I show up 2 months a year and leave again as well. You got people who want to argue simple specs of the MANUFACTURE as if they didn’t design and produce the bow. It’s unreal.


You're right, the bow rack team is clueless and the inside out precision videos are garbage. It's a wonder they can stay in business...


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> You're right, the bow rack team is clueless and the inside out precision videos are garbage. It's a wonder they can stay in business...


Holy smokes. Your “buddy” who’s bow weighs 4.25lb lbs in the inside out precision guy... your referencing a video of a guy telling you it’s 4.25lbs and then going on to say he checked his scale with a 5lb weight and I quote “I find it hard to believe the engineers at Mathews missed the weight by 1/4lb so yea the bow weighs 4.5lbs” a few sentences later “so even if the bow is 4.5lbs and not what I said it’s right on par with other bows out there” I think you believe his scales more than he believes his own. Just like I stated in another thread with you. You just regurgitate a bunch of BS you hear on youtube and your local pro shop. Your the reason my inbox has 300 guys asking these questions bc “they heard it on archerytalk”


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bbd16 said:


> Holy smokes. Your “buddy” who’s bow weighs 4.25lb lbs in the inside out precision guy... your referencing a video of a guy telling you it’s 4.25lbs and then going on to say he checked his scale with a 5lb weight and I quote “I find it hard to believe the engineers at Mathews missed the weight by 1/4lb so yea the bow weighs 4.5lbs” a few sentences later “so even if the bow is 4.5lbs and not what I said it’s right on par with other bows out there” I think you believe his scales more than he believes his own. Just like I stated in another thread with you. You just regurgitate a bunch of BS you hear on youtube and your local pro shop. Your the reason my inbox has 300 guys asking these questions bc “they heard it on archerytalk”


I know, you're amazing.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OregonCDA said:


> I know, you're amazing.


Practical. Realistic. Honest. Enjoy and good luck out there. Make sure u remove the limb bolts when your new bow arrives so it weighs 2.6 lbs with your buddies. 😜


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bbd16 said:


> Holy smokes. Your “buddy” who’s bow weighs 4.25lb lbs in the inside out precision guy... your referencing a video of a guy telling you it’s 4.25lbs and then going on to say he checked his scale with a 5lb weight and I quote “I find it hard to believe the engineers at Mathews missed the weight by 1/4lb so yea the bow weighs 4.5lbs” a few sentences later “so even if the bow is 4.5lbs and not what I said it’s right on par with other bows out there” I think you believe his scales more than he believes his own. Just like I stated in another thread with you. You just regurgitate a bunch of BS you hear on youtube and your local pro shop. Your the reason my inbox has 300 guys asking these questions bc “they heard it on archerytalk”


I like it when people argue over hunting bow weight. Why? Because the XXX XXXX end up sticking stabs all over on their bows and comes outing weight "9" pounds and complain of the weight.......Me? I don't need my hunting bow to be target bow........


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

SonnyThomas said:


> I like it when people argue over hunting bow weight. Why? Because the XXX XXXX end up sticking stabs all over on their bows and comes outing weight "9" pounds and complain of the weight.......Me? I don't need my hunting bow to be target bow........


This ones my favorite... “my 28” bow is so compact I can literally hunt anywhere with it! With some slight stabilizer work it even holds just like a 40 inch target bow!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OregonCDA said:


> I know, you're amazing.


Wow, your irrational loyalty to Mathews runs about as deep as it comes. You are on every Mathews thread on AT with a never ending list of excuses for why anyone with a dissenting opinion about some aspect of a Mathews bow is wrong and why the new Mathews bows are the best ever made on the planet by a long shot. You are so out of touch with reality it’s almost surpassed “annoying” to become “comical” but I do emphasize “almost”.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bbd16 said:


> This ones my favorite... “my 28” bow is so compact I can literally hunt anywhere with it! With some slight stabilizer work it even holds just like a 40 inch target bow!


Hunted for 15 years with a Hoyt MagnaTec, 37 5/8" ata. Carried it for miles through brush and everything you can imagine. Retired it. Boss gave me a Pearson TX4 and I let it set for a good 4 years before I set it up. 
Same NAP 8" Shock Blocker I used on my first 3D bow, then the MaganTec and now the TX4 with 33 1/2" ata. 

40 yards, 6 shots. 2nd day of set up. It got better....Just as accurate with Axion 3 pin sight. Like a fool I traded it off, twice, but made my billfold happy.....


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Predator said:


> Wow, your irrational loyalty to Mathews runs about as deep as it comes. You are on every Mathews thread on AT with a never ending list of excuses for why anyone with a dissenting opinion about some aspect of a Mathews bow is wrong and why the new Mathews bows are the best ever made on the planet by a long shot. You are so out of touch with reality it’s almost surpassed “annoying” to become “comical” but I do emphasize “almost”.


I like Mathews except that they feel “top heavy,” especially their longer ATA bows. They need some stabilizer weight to bring the center of gravity down - at least for me. Regardless, Mathews are great bows. But your right in that we get too defensive of the brands we like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Predator said:


> Wow, your irrational loyalty to Mathews runs about as deep as it comes. You are on every Mathews thread on AT with a never ending list of excuses for why anyone with a dissenting opinion about some aspect of a Mathews bow is wrong and why the new Mathews bows are the best ever made on the planet by a long shot. You are so out of touch with reality it’s almost surpassed “annoying” to become “comical” but I do emphasize “almost”.


Haha, I've had 1 Mathews my whole life! 4 bowtechs, 4 hoyts, 1 browning, 2 Oregon bows, 2 golden eagles, 1 bear... yeah I'm a real Mathews loyalist.. 🤦‍♂️ you are quite ignorant. Just because I'm tired of bbd acting like he is all knowing about everything, I'm a Mathews loyalist? Comical. EABOD !


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

OregonCDA said:


> Haha, I've had 1 Mathews my whole life! 4 bowtechs, 4 hoyts, 1 browning, 2 Oregon bows, 2 golden eagles, 1 bear... yeah I'm a real Mathews loyalist.. 🤦‍♂️ you are quite ignorant. Just because I'm tired of bbd acting like he is all knowing about everything, I'm a Mathews loyalist? Comical. EABOD !


Your history doesn’t negate your present behavior which is obvious to everyone. Perhaps, however, I should have pointed to your irrational loyalty to your own decision - which happens to be “all-in” on Mathews. BBD is probably a bigger fan of Mathews than you have been but he had the ability to not let emotion override basic logic. He’s simply presenting some factual information and you are fighting him at every turn along with any of us who present the realities of the V3 bows vs the VXR bows. You are so dug in on your flawed positions you seek to discredit anyone and everyone who disagrees. Listen, the V3 is a nice bow (heck I bought a VXR and they are barely any diffs) and I hope you enjoy it but it simply isn’t a “perfect” bow and certainly isn’t perfect for everyone. There are also simply some objective truths about the bow that can be refuted no matter how hard you try to reshape reality to fit your own skewed narrative on this bow and your decision to back it with every ounce of energy you have. Happy Thanksgiving btw and, among other things, I’m glad we have choices of a lot of great bows from a number of great brands.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Clearly *Bow-of-the-year.*
Happy Thanksgiving fellas!


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mathias said:


> Clearly *Bow-of-the-year.*
> Happy Thanksgiving fellas!


I think Traverse might win that honor this year. Haha. Better late than never. 

Happy TG. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I sure wish they'd get off this mini bow kick 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

ruffjason said:


> I think Traverse might win that honor this year. Haha. Better late than never.
> 
> Happy TG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Absolutely their best offering in years

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## 909785 (Feb 23, 2019)

Predator said:


> Your history doesn’t negate your present behavior which is obvious to everyone. Perhaps, however, I should have pointed to your irrational loyalty to your own decision - which happens to be “all-in” on Mathews. BBD is probably a bigger fan of Mathews than you have been but he had the ability to not let emotion override basic logic. He’s simply presenting some factual information and you are fighting him at every turn along with any of us who present the realities of the V3 bows vs the VXR bows. You are so dug in on your flawed positions you seek to discredit anyone and everyone who disagrees. Listen, the V3 is a nice bow (heck I bought a VXR and they are barely any diffs) and I hope you enjoy it but it simply isn’t a “perfect” bow and certainly isn’t perfect for everyone. There are also simply some objective truths about the bow that can be refuted no matter how hard you try to reshape reality to fit your own skewed narrative on this bow and your decision to back it with every ounce of energy you have. Happy Thanksgiving btw and, among other things, I’m glad we have choices of a lot of great bows from a number of great brands.


Wow, you showed me didn't you! Hahaha, piss off


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

The 27 is the ticket hunting outa a Saddle. Just had my brother shoot mine, who is a short bow hater and he loved it. It also kills deer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

KylePA said:


> The 27 is the ticket hunting outa a Saddle. Just had my brother shoot mine, who is a short bow hater and he loved it. It also kills deer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of people out there who are not into the technical side of this stuff just your weekend warrior deer hunters that will buy the hell out of them. And then guys like yourself who have a specific need for it will also buy them for good reason. I personally wish they’d go back to the way Hoyt use to do it and release a short mid and long version of each bow.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

PDavis1025 said:


> Don’t know will receive them today


Hey brother just curious on the limb lengths of v3 and atlas. Any chance of a measurement?

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (Sep 13, 2017)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I just picked up a v3 31
> I love it
> Improved draw cycle and smoothness over the VXR
> Little bit faster and definitely holds well
> ...


Are you throwing the back bar on there just to have it or think it looks cool or did it actually do something for you. Personally when I shot it there is no need for a back bar as it actually tends to kick back or sway back on me (also reported by others). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

OregonCDA said:


> Haha, I've had 1 Mathews my whole life! 4 bowtechs, 4 hoyts, 1 browning, 2 Oregon bows, 2 golden eagles, 1 bear... yeah I'm a real Mathews loyalist.. 🤦‍♂️ you are quite ignorant. Just because I'm tired of bbd acting like he is all knowing about everything, I'm a Mathews loyalist? Comical. EABOD !


Anyone else sitting here wondering what EABOD means?


----------



## Goneoutdoors (Dec 13, 2013)

zekezoe said:


> Anyone else sitting here wondering what EABOD means?


Sadly yeah, I googled it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

zekezoe said:


> Anyone else sitting here wondering what EABOD means?


I figured he meant these.
Lol.


----------



## BigBuck27 (Jan 22, 2021)

Mattuz93 said:


> What’s your draw length? I have a 27 ordered, by worried the string angle may be too steep. I’m 28.5 DL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 28.5 draw length and just bought the 27 and I have no issue with the string angle. It’s honestly kind of nice because the strings do not come in contact with your hat brim like longer ata bows have for me in the past.


----------



## ThomoCroco (Jul 2, 2021)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I just picked up a v3 31
> I love it
> Improved draw cycle and smoothness over the VXR
> Little bit faster and definitely holds well
> ...


Tell me. What case is that and does the bow fit in with the q lite quiver no problem?


----------



## suzukigs750ez (Jun 3, 2021)

I have the 31 with quiver and the Plano parallel fits awesome. I keep my release under the pad and my wax & Allen tool in the clear box inset in the foam.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

ThomoCroco said:


> Tell me. What case is that and does the bow fit in with the q lite quiver no problem?


Skb 3I-4719-dB 
I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

My wife and i decided to take up saddle hunting this year so i sold my trx34 and she sold her traverse, we both bought v3 27 and so far we have no regrets


----------



## ThomoCroco (Jul 2, 2021)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Skb 3I-4719-dB
> I love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! Thank you. Could you maybe do me a favour and measure the width of your v3 from the outside of the q lite to the other side of the bow. If that makes sense?


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

ThomoCroco said:


> Great! Thank you. Could you maybe do me a favour and measure the width of your v3 from the outside of the q lite to the other side of the bow. If that makes sense?


Sold the V3 man
Rocking the RX5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

They need to make a 30 and 33 ATA bow. Not 27 and 31. 27 is WAY too niche of a bow, and 31 borders on or is too short for many shooters.


----------



## deletedmember968277 (Jul 7, 2021)

I had the 31.5 last year – saddle hunted with it, and it felt a bit heavy, balanced weird, and was awkward to handle around the saddle.

Two years ago I was doing traditional with a recurve. There is something about lightweight and small for me that just makes me feel better in the woods. Trying to chase that feeling I had with the recurve using a small compound is an impossible task, but the 27" V3 gets me a little closer. It balances better, carries better for me, and feels more like an extension and less like a big machine.

I've been happy with it so far.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

Bbd16 said:


> Lots of people out there who are not into the technical side of this stuff just your weekend warrior deer hunters that will buy the hell out of them. And then guys like yourself who have a specific need for it will also buy them for good reason. I personally wish they’d go back to the way Hoyt use to do it and release a short mid and long version of each bow.


Exactly. 28, 31, 34 or 27, 30, 33... but if the bow is a flop, they just triple downed on that hand. It's probably riskier to the business.


----------



## jo3st3 (Apr 11, 2021)

207bowhunter said:


> My wife and i decided to take up saddle hunting this year so i sold my trx34 and she sold her traverse, we both bought v3 27 and so far we have no regrets
> View attachment 7426831


Sounds like a very cool adventure. If your draw length is accommodated by the limitations of the bow, that's about as compact as you can get for a bow that performs so well


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Im 27.5 and she's 26.5.... set both up with whisker biscuits and so far great shooting bows


----------

